# Stars, galaxies, and nebulae!



## LifeInReturn (Mar 17, 2007)

This is one of my absolute favorite sites. Just peruse through the gallery and be prepared to stare in awe. 

*http://www.hubblesite.org*


----------



## LifeInReturn (Mar 17, 2007)

Some of the images:


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 17, 2007)

They are breathtaking, especially when we consider the size of these clouds and stellar arrangements.

We were discussing appreciation of the night sky a bit in this thread a while ago. God's celestial handiwork is accessible to just about anyone with a dark enough sky.

Thank you for the pics and the reminder Jenn, blessings.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 17, 2007)

Amazing! Psalm 8 comes to mind.


----------



## Greg (Mar 17, 2007)

Beautiful pics, Jenn. How awesome is our God! As breathtaking as these pictures are, they're just mere reflections of His glory!

He simply spoke all of this into existence...Amazing!!!


----------



## blhowes (Mar 17, 2007)

Gen 1:16 And God made two great lights; the greater light to rule the day, and the lesser light to rule the night: *he made the stars also.*

So few words for such a great undertaking. Interesting.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Mar 17, 2007)

Psa 147:4 He counteth the number of the stars; He calleth them all by their names. 

WOW! What a Mighty God we do serve. Thank you for sharing that.


----------



## Dagmire (May 1, 2007)

I would love to travel through space with the Lord.


----------

